# Rcd-510 Canbus Gateway Help



## vw131999 (May 4, 2011)

I have a 1K0907530F canbus gateway and going to install a 1K0907530AD because after installing a RCD-510 its draining my battery, does anybody knows how to code the new canbus gateway. I do have a ross tech vag com interface cable:banghead:


----------



## Bullhead99 (May 23, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5542246-DIY-Rcd-510-battery-drain&highlight=Rcd-510 


Problem solved! Worked for me.


----------



## vw131999 (May 4, 2011)

Bullhead99 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5542246-DIY-Rcd-510-battery-drain&highlight=Rcd-510
> 
> 
> Problem solved! Worked for me.


 Thks I will try


----------



## vw131999 (May 4, 2011)

vw131999 said:


> Thks I will try


 Great DIY saved me $100, works excellent and my hat off to member myvwr


----------

